# MK1 Golf Owners Club Annual Gathering



## CHR15_W (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm the club secretary and I'd like to invite all the Mk1 Golf owners along for our 9th annual gathering over the weekend of 26,27,28th July 2013.
The location is at Uttoxeter Racecorse, ST14 8BD.

There will be the usual drive out on the Saturday afternoon, fancy dress disco (free style) on Saturday evening and a Show and Shine on the Sunday.

The event is a very relaxed affair and even if you don't own a Mk1 Golf why not come along anyway and see what you've been missing??!!!

More info here http://vwgolfmk1.org.uk/forum/index.php?page=topicview&id=2013-annual-gathering/the-2013-gathering

Many thanks

Chris


----------

